# If I Love..., What Should My Next Purchase Be?



## migrjo

If I love Chopin's _Nocturnes_, what should my next purchase be?


----------



## Manxfeeder

How about John Field's Nocturnes?

Here's a question for me: If I love Bruckner's symphonies, what should my next purchase be?


----------



## Vaneyes

For the OP and "thread hijacker"...


----------



## TxllxT

migrjo said:


> If I love Chopin's _Nocturnes_, what should my next purchase be?


Perhaps Eric Satie will stir your soul...


----------



## Webernite

migrjo said:


> If I love Chopin's _Nocturnes_, what should my next purchase be?


Brahms's Op. 117 and 118, Chopin's Berceuse.


----------



## Weston

Manxfeeder said:


> Here's a question for me: If I love Bruckner's symphonies, what should my next purchase be?


Liszt's tone poems, especially Les Preludes. Also maybe Sibelius' early symphonies?

If I love Rautavaara's symphonies, what would my next purchase be?


----------



## Webernite

Manxfeeder said:


> How about John Field's Nocturnes?
> 
> Here's a question for me: If I love Bruckner's symphonies, what should my next purchase be?


Get the String Quintet and the Mass in E minor, if you haven't already.


----------



## migrjo

I LIKE this website!:clap:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I'd second John Field's Nocturnes... but I would recommend Gabriel Faure's Noctune's even more.


----------



## TxllxT

Manxfeeder said:


> How about John Field's Nocturnes?
> 
> Here's a question for me: If I love Bruckner's symphonies, what should my next purchase be?


There exist a lot of versions of Bruckner's symphonies. When you are a _Feinschmecker_, you want to know all of them. Georg Tintner did a lot of work of that.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Manxfeeder said:


> Here's a question for me: If I love Bruckner's symphonies, what should my next purchase be?


You should try the new CD of the music of Marcel Tyberg (including the Symphony No 3) on Naxos. A lot of the music is quite Brucknerian.

You should also try the composers Paul Büttner and August Halm, whose works are very Brucknerian.

Finally, you should explore the excellent Franz Schmidt - probably the last of the great Romantics. His output includes 4 wonderful symphonies, a great deal of excellent chamber music (a lot of the piano parts written for Paul Wittgenstein, who lost his right arm), a superb oratorio _The Book with Seven Seals_ (_Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln_) and the fine opera _Notre Dame_. I assure you, Schmidt's music will be a revelation to you.


----------



## Aramis

None of you have provided the correct answer.

Because the only correct answer to thread's original question is "more Chopin".


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vaneyes said:


> For the OP and "thread hijacker"...


Hijacker? I prefer hitchhiker  When he said, "If you love . . ." I saw the chance to jump in and fill in my own elipses.

Thanks everyone for all the Bruckner suggestions. I'm making a list.


----------



## Manxfeeder

TxllxT said:


> There exist a lot of versions of Bruckner's symphonies. When you are a _Feinschmecker_, you want to know all of them. Georg Tintner did a lot of work of that.


'

Feinschmecker? I like that term. Yeah, I already have four complete cycles and several miscellaneous singles; I guess that qualifies for some level of Feinschmekery.


----------



## kv466

Chopin's Nocturnes as performed by Earl Wild.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

If I Love Arvo Part's Tabula Rasa and want to purchase a chamber music cd, what should my next purchase be? (see how I mixed it up there?)


----------



## Delicious Manager

You should start, surely, with more similar pieces by Pärt:

_Fratres_ (there are versions for violin and piano, string quartet and many other instrumental combinations).
_Spiegel im Spiegel_

Also try some of his works for string orchestra:

_Silouan's Song
Summa
Festina lente
Cantus in memoriam Benjamin Britten_ (this piece is a 'must hear')

After these, I would suggest

Alfred Schnittke - Concerto Grosso No 1; _Moz-Art à la Haydn_; String quartets
Pēteris Vasks - _Stimmen_ (Voices); String quartet

See how you get along with those.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Well, I really liked parts of the Concerto Grosso, especially in the beginning it was amazing but then when I listened to the full piece it was too incoherant for me to really enjoy.
I liked the second pievce and found a cello piece by Peteris Vasks vicariously through his string quartets and I really enjoyed that.


----------



## Meaghan

If I love _Winterreise_, and am relatively new to Schubert and less new to lieder, what should my next purchase be?

Also, just in case anybody _does_ know it--if I love Kaija Saariaho's _Six Japanese Gardens_, what should my next purchase be?


----------

